# Getting Baby Tears To Root



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

I introduced some baby tears to my tank about a week ago. I have some larger-grain plant substrate in there and I'm thinking it might bee too large/loose for the Tears' roots to really get a strong hole. Should I consider pouring in a top-layer of much finer substrate?

Thanks


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Ill try to rephrase...

Regarding low-to-the-ground foreground plants, do they root and spread better with a finer substrate? Right now I have close to gravel, should I top with sand-sized?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> Ill try to rephrase...
> 
> Regarding low-to-the-ground foreground plants, do they root and spread better with a finer substrate? Right now I have close to gravel, should I top with sand-sized?
> 
> Thanks


I think that should be fine. Even a lead weight would probably work.


----------

